# Chicken livers



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Is there a secret to keeping the livers on a hook? I have the hardest time fishing with livers. Thanks for any input.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

some people use a small piece of panty hose to hold it they smell it and will eat it or you can use beef heart it will stay on the hook even after catching a fish good luck


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

the little plastic mesh bags you get tomatoes in from the grocery store work also. i have also frozen them when i was younger, but they will still come off


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

deep fried chicken livers might stay on better, and if you don't catch any fish, you can snack on your leftover bait. (bring some dipping sauce along in your beer cooler).


----------



## tubss76 (Nov 16, 2006)

I always thought that was half the fun! gotta love them livers. just keep wrapping and hookin em. check bait often, then repeat.


----------



## BigSandOne (Oct 27, 2004)

I freeze mine. I like to lay them out in the foam trays that gizzards or cut up chickken come in. They're easier to handle frozen that way. I also use treble hooks when using livers.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I don't know of any sure fire solution. However, I have had good luck with beef kidney on R&R and beef heart on jugs. Usually I just use punch bait if I don't have shad.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

chicken Liver ,,, one trick is make sure you buy the sanderson farm, A catfish guru buddy called Medulla made me start using them and the difference is amazing. the don't shred like most. Don't ask me why but the are worth find. Next secret is make sure to alway use fresh. Not frozen. It will make a big difference. try them cut them with the grain


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

OMG....Chickens with non-shredding livers!! LOL Must be all the steroids they are given.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> OMG....Chickens with non-shredding livers!! LOL Must be all the steroids they are given.


 Pale One, I bet our livers wouldn't shred either with all of the "preservatives" they have in 'em!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

McBuck said:


> Pale One, I bet our livers wouldn't shred either with all of the "preservatives" they have in 'em!


You got a point there.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

mine is pickled for sure. Fish probably don't eat many pickles. LOL


----------



## swdenni (Aug 5, 2004)

*Chicken Liver help*

I will leave a piece of the tag end of the line about 5" or so long and after I put the liver on the hook I just wrap the tag end around the liver until it is secured.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

ok here's the deal you guys that have trouble with liver are using liver that has been frozen. go to a meat market or chicken supply house and buy fresh liver, then get a bowl or bucket large enough to put all your liver in. Get you a box of rock salt and put down a layer of salt then add liver and alternate back and fourth untill all your liver is covered with salt don't be affraid to use the salt either cats don't get high blood pressure. give it a day or two pouring off the blood into a jar or something to save it. the liver will become rubbery and stay on your hook for quite sometime without anything that Mr whiskers will feel.I was taught this by an older guy at Calaveras and when you are though fishing for the day put it in the frige it lasts weeks you can also use garlic salt on as you salt it or any other flavor you like anise vanilla what ever.

DavidC


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

DavidC,

We both use similar methods. Last August I purchased three tubs of chicken livers, drained the liquid and layered 'em in good ole table salt (the 3/$1.00 bottles). I have 'em stored at room temperature on a shelf and they are still good to this day. And the best part? On a warm sunny day you do not have to worry about 'em spoiling on ya!

Txpalerider,

Its a common perception that chickens are fed steroids. In reality it is cost prohibitive for commercial chicken raisers to use any such substances. Plus it has been outlawed by the USDA for decades. The secret to a big, meaty chicken is indeed in its diet -- that of, a high protein feed from starter mash to a finishing pellet. Essentially one can take a newborn chick, pump it full of way more protein than it naturally acquires in nature, and in six weeks you'll have those dinner plate sized quarters....Its a shame the practice is legal, because the growth rate is so fast that their legs are often deformed and they may become disabled.


----------



## BaconBob (Aug 1, 2006)

I have used cheese cloth for years. It works great and I have cought several fish with one piece of liver. You will need a knife to cut it off of the hook. Just cut a square big enough to cover and overlap the liver, so you can grab the corners of the cloth. Feed your hook through the corners to seal the package and then through the liver. I do like the fresh livers with salt Idea, I will give it a try.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Everytime my brother and I went Catfishing he would go through the whole "How you have to puncture the liver and not tear it" speech. It worked fine most of the time if you gave it an easy cast.
After the speech I would give him the usual questionable response: So for catfishing with livers you don't to be a master caster, just a master b****r.
Well you get the picture.LOL


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Yep u will need a sharp knife. dont tear the liver cut it. 
Thread the liver on your hook as many times as u can. 
When u cast it dont use force, u need to lav (sp) it. 
Its ok to freeze it just for not too long. although let it thaw out before using it.


----------

